# Multi tasking my spare Lathe to belt sander



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

Multi tasking my spare Lathe to belt sander. I use the lathe as my buffing station and jigged it for a belt sander on it with two blocks of wood and a love-joy spider.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you build that sander? If so, I'd love to see more pics.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Did you build that sander? If so, I d love to see more pics.
> 
> - Rick M


Yup. We're gonna need a closer look at the sander !


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Only problem I see is that I don't own a lathe and you have a "spare". Sometimes life isn't fair.

I agree that more pictures from several angles would be great. That looks like a very solid unit.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

What about a disc ?


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

Norm E. Coote built the grinder , Coote belt grinders, he also offers a disc


----------

